# USB 3.0 Problem Asrock 970 Extreme 3



## Toilet_pepper (Jan 2, 2013)

Long time lurker here. I need help. Please... 

I've been having a lot of problems making the USB 3.0 slot work on this board. At first, they were working really great but after some time it just stops while in the middle of a transfer. I tried using both USB 2.0 and 3.0 storage device on USB 3.0 ports but both of them disconnects while transferring. I don't think it is a PSU issue as I was not running any other applications while doing the transfer. I tried updating the BIOS to 1.60 and it kinda worked for a while when I was using Windows 7. I changed to Windows 8 and it seems that the problem is back. I tried installing new drivers to see if that would fix it but it seems that the drivers they have on the AsRock site's not working. Its not completing the installation even when ran as admin. Do I need to update the BIOS to 1.80 or can I do something else? 

Thanks!


----------



## natr0n (Jan 2, 2013)

Try another usb cable.make sure cable isnt loose too.
windows 8 isn't perfect yet , if was working on 7 should have stayed on there.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2013)

try the BIOS update, and the newer drivers might start working.

otherwise, they might just be bad. USB 3.0 adoption has been slow due to all these random issues and incompatibilities.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would try looking for a new firmware. Another option is disabling HPET in bios..some say this fixes the issue


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmmm. Definitely try them all. I'll check the hpet before doing the bios update.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> try the BIOS update, and the newer drivers might start working.
> 
> otherwise, they might just be bad. USB 3.0 adoption has been slow due to all these random issues and incompatibilities.



hes already on 1.60 witch has all the most recent usb3 firmware image 
there is nothing in 1.70 that should have any effect  on the issue no sense `risking` a bios update


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> hes already on 1.60 witch has all the most recent usb3 firmware image
> there is nothing in 1.70 that should have any effect  on the issue no sense `risking` a bios update



more often than not, BIOS release notes do not include whats actually changed.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> more often than not, BIOS release notes do not include whats actually changed.



but I took the liberty of downloading the bios and checking


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> but I took the liberty of downloading the bios and checking



For some reason I highly doubt this.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> For some reason I highly doubt this.



you underestimate my power 












the second block of numbers is the version string


----------



## Major_A (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you tried updating your drivers to the current set on Etron?
http://www.etron.com/manager/uploads/SETUP_0.115.zip


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2013)

Major_A said:


> Have you tried updating your drivers to the current set on Etron?
> http://www.etron.com/manager/uploads/SETUP_0.115.zip



THIS
the modual in the bios just serves to provide legacy(keyboard and mouse ) and Basic communication with the rest of the system 
and it hasn't been touched from 1.60


----------

